# DELTA THE INCONSIDERATE AIRLINE



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2016)

I have had flights booked with Delta for months.  A Feb trip Austin TX leave 630a via LAX and HNL with 215 pm arrival in Lihue.

On Thu Dec 22 Delta sends an email "HERE'S YOUR NEW ITINERARY" a month and a half before the trip.

Leave Austin 8 am, fly the wrong direction, arrive Atlanta 1103am
Leave Atlanta 1pm arrive LAX 306 PM
Leave LAX 5 PM with a 917 pm arrival in Lihue  

Delta was unable to modify the trip for an arrival before 917 pm

I was extremely fortunate to be able to get the last two seats on an American flight leaving 719 am with a 219 pm arrival.   Ticket Prices were about $100 less than Delta.

No wonder people hate flying with all the stress.

Sterling


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2016)

It appears that they decided to let American have that route.

I have learned the hard way never to make plans for the day of arrival.
With equipment issues, weather issues, and flight changes... plans usually go astray.


.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 27, 2016)

I just read an unflattering article about delta turning away a young doctor when they asked for medical assistance for an ill passenger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Dec 27, 2016)

Even though we live at a Delta hub, we have been flying Alaska, American, Sun Country, or just about anything else but Delta. I had a similar situation several years ago when Delta changed my non-stop return flight from LAX to MSP to one with two stops and 10 hours total travel time. They were giving me a hard time about refunding the ticket price when I asked the agent if she would want a return flight with all those connections. She refunded the ticket and I booked American.


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd rather walk or drive than use Delta. The last time we used them, on our return flight (into Atlanta) we had to cruise around on the tarmac to wait for a gate to open so we could deplane. Then once inside we were told 3 different gates,using the under ground train with only min. to get from one side of the airport to the other is NO JOY(3 times). Only to be told 4 1/2 hrs. later that they had to dig a plane out of moth balls and wait on a crew to come in that had enough time to fly(gov. regs.) this was on a one stop from Key West to Indy. We got home 6 hrs. later than we were supposed to.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 27, 2016)

Delta changed my stepdad's flight to Maui three times, and he was flying First Class.  That is not the way to treat First Class customers.  The last change had an extra stop to Minneapolis from Denver.  His original flight was one stop along the coast.  So he made it known how disgusted he was, and they gave him a better option and put a note on his reservation not to change it again.  I am pretty tired of Delta myself.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 27, 2016)

I think the other airline that is worse than Delta is United.  I don't want to get into details to hijack this thread.  United is our last choice of airlines to use.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 27, 2016)

honestly, they are all bad.  It is a completion to be the worst, not the best.  People like Southwest, but I don't live near an airport that SW flies out of .


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 27, 2016)

We had a nightmare experience with Delta about 16 years ago when they were having some contract issues with the pilots. Our flight was supposed to be a little over two hour direct flight from Tampa to Pittsburgh but ending up taking 26 hours. We could have driven home in that time! We sat on the plane not moving off the runway for hours, then were told we were finally being allowed off that plane and if we moved quickly we could get on another plane that was already boarding but there were a limited number of seats. My husband had to go back to work the next day so we gave a sigh of relief when we got seats even though none of us were seated anywhere near each other on a very big completely full plane and we were traveling with our 13 year old son. So we get on that plane and wait over another hour before we take off then end up circling Atlanta until we were almost out of fuel and they are talking about making an emergency landing elsewhere. Of course we missed our connecting flight. We arrived in Atlanta around midnight with no food or drink for 12 hours other than what we had brought with us. Luckily I had the granola bars, snacks, etc that were left from our twelve day vacation. It wasn't a lot but it got us through.They gave us vouchers for food and a hotel for what was left of the night. And catch this, our 13 year old son was at the front section of that packed plane and was made to get off by himself! He decided it would be a big help if he got in the line for the vouchers and was given the vouchers for the three of us still with no parents in sight. We were so proud of him and relieved when we found each other in the crowd of people. Nothing was open at the airport so we ate at the Waffle House within walking distance of the hotel. Had to be back at the airport at 5:30am so we got almost 3 hours sleep. We get to the gate at the airport, got settled in some seats and my husband goes to stand in the long line at one of the few places open to get breakfast for the three of us. They announce that they are changing our gate and we have to get clear to the other side of the Atlanta airport. So we grab my husband out of the line and haul butt to the other side of the airport hoping to get some food there before we have to board but the lines were even longer. We get on the plane and of course there was another delay in taking off. We said it was like the movie Ground Hog Day! When we finally landed in Pittsburgh we were exhausted and just wanted to get home but used the remaining food vouchers to eat at the airport because we were starving. The next day when I had recovered I called Delta to complain and they were really offensive. My husband overheard the conversation and took over the call saying you held us hostage on that plane for hours. He had appointments scheduled for work that day that he had missed and was still fuming about it. He got us vouchers.

So fast forward a few months and my husband and I are using the vouchers to fly from Cleveland to Las Vegas. We drove to Cleveland the night before to stay at a hotel as we had a pre-dawn flight in the morning. We get to the airport along with a huge number of other people and there is one single person to process all of us. There had been some snow the night before and the employees couldn't get to work but several hundred of us all managed to get there! The guy announces that the flights are delayed and none of us may even get out today. People were furious because many of them had called to check to before leaving their homes and Delta told them there were no delays or cancelled flights. We were standing by a family of five who were flying to Florida to leave on a cruise later that day. The wife laid down on the floor, curled up in a ball and sobbed because they were not going to make the cruise in time if they don't get out by early afternoon. My husband feels bad for this family and shouts (so not like him) from the middle of the crowd that they have an obligation to get us on flights with another airline. At this point all hell breaks loose. A couple of other employees have finally shown up and they know they have have to do something and began making arrangements for flights with other airlines who miraculously had no cancelled flights or problems leaving on time. My husband again yells for the cruise family to get taken care of first and I thought the husband was going to cry too as they were both thanking my husband profusely. We were placed on a Continental flight and got to Vegas within an hour of our originally scheduled arrival time.

Like my sister-in-law says first time, shame on them. Second time shame on me. So Delta hasn't gotten any of our business in 16 years now.

Many people don't like or have heard bad things about Spirit Airlines. I have been using them whenever I can for 5 years now and flew round trip with them 8 times this year alone. Yes they have weather delays just like all other airlines that have flights going to or from the areas that are having bad weather. When they have an issue with a plane or the crew being over their time limits they are very quick to bring in another plane or crew and the flights generally leave within 15 minutes to a half an hour of the originally schedule time which isn't bad at all. And again those are things that happen with all airlines. I actually find that I frequently get in a few minutes early with them. You just have to purchase your bags when you book your flights to get the best price on the luggage fees or at least add the bags beforehand to avoid paying the high luggage fees when you get to the airport. I used to stop at Hudson News to buy a bottle of water before getting on the plane but learned from watching other people and now just bring an empty bottle and fill it up at the water fountain. I do spend the $59 a year to join their Spirit Club as we use them so much. But I can book Spirit's cheapest rates for all our family and friends without them having to even travel with me. Three days before Christmas I booked three round trip tickets nonstop from Fort Lauderdale to Cleveland leaving mid February and returning in early March. I spent $217.49 total for three round trip tickets and one checked bag each way.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 27, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> honestly, they are all bad.  It is a completion to be the worst, not the best.  People like Southwest, but I don't live near an airport that SW flies out of .


And Southwest doesn't fly to Hawaii.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 28, 2016)

There's an old saying that I repeat frequently when we need to fly. "Time to spare? Go by Air!".

Over the years our "favorite" airline has changed with the direction of the wind. Mergers have limited our options these past few years and, flying out of a smaller regional airport sure doesn't help for making travel plans.

Lately Delta has become our preferred carrier going to FL because they have the flight times and routing we prefer going into West Palm Beach. American use to have that preferred airline status on that route but, they've made so many changes since being merged into USAir/American West that they don't work out as well. United has been our choice going to Hawaii because we've been able to find super saver FF seats but, it's ALWAYS been a struggle as they change flight times and routes frequently. Our next trip has been changed so many times I can't recall what I originally booked. We prefer the more direct route thru Denver but, they have nearly eliminated that option unless we want to deal with 20 to 30 minute layover times. Next they sent us thru Houston but, that had a layover time in Houston of 30 minutes, which doesn't work out for us because the flight in and the flight out are at opposite ends of two terminals and the flight out of our airport is ALWAYS late (we've done this route, and been burnt by it, to many times in the past). So now we're flying backwards to Chicago to start out trip. Honestly, going forward I believe we'll book the Chicago route going forward, if only because it seems to be changed less than through Denver or Houston. Oh, and did I mention when I asked them to change us to flights that actually worked for us, they charged us a second time (deducted the FF miles again) PLUS put us back in standard coach seats instead of the extra leg room seats we had paid for........and didn't refund the money? I spent 45 minutes on the phone getting that snafu straightened out.

Delta, for it's part, separated my wife and I on our last flight the night before our flight. No equipment change mind you. They just move us and, we had upgraded to first class seats on this particular booking. The night before we still had the seats we had booked 6 months in advance. When I did our online check in they had moved and separated us and put someone else in our seats. First class cabins are small and, the people placed in our previously reserved seats weren't even related to each other. I had thought MAYBE a high roller with Delta had requested/demanded those seats and we, as lowly non-status flyers, got bumped. But no, it was just a "glitch" in their system. For Delta's part there was nothing they could do. They did give us a few FF miles into our accounts. But that's of little consolation since we fly Delta maybe once ever year or two, don't have their mileage card and don't build up miles fast enough to warrant getting excited about a few thousand miles added to our account's.

Lately the only airline that hasn't ticked us off in some small way has been Southwest. I'd fly them every time if only they had routing worth a darn from our home airport. The only route they have that has worked for us lately has been going to Vegas.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm a long time FF with American, and I can assure you that it isn't just Delta or United who screws up schedules, and it doesn't matter what class of service you are flying in. After carefully selecting flights and seats with the help of SeatGuru.com (I'm picky about routes, planes, and comfort on long flights), I HATE getting the dreaded aa.com email, "There's been a change to your flight itinerary."


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> And Southwest doesn't fly to Hawaii.



Not yet, but it seems they will likely do so sometime in the near future, from what I've been reading. I won't be surprised when they officially announce the routes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 28, 2016)

These threads seem to happen now and then on TUG, and typically they're about Delta though they certainly aren't the only airline to have flight time changes or cancellation of routes. 

I've been disappointed with Delta for a variety of reasons for years, though the actual flights have usually been uneventful and even good. Just earlier this month I was able to finally book an award flight to Hong Kong in business to use up almost all my remaining SkyPesos. I've got a great itinerary yet I fully expect it to change before I fly late next year; I'm just happy to get real value from those miles and am committed to not earning any more from this program.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 29, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> We had a nightmare experience with Delta about 16 years ago when they were having some contract issues with the pilots. Our flight was supposed to be a little over two hour direct flight from Tampa to Pittsburgh but ending up taking 26 hours. We could have driven home in that time! We sat on the plane not moving off the runway for hours, then were told we were finally being allowed off that plane and if we moved quickly we could get on another plane that was already boarding but there were a limited number of seats. My husband had to go back to work the next day so we gave a sigh of relief when we got seats even though none of us were seated anywhere near each other on a very big completely full plane and we were traveling with our 13 year old son. So we get on that plane and wait over another hour before we take off then end up circling Atlanta until we were almost out of fuel and they are talking about making an emergency landing elsewhere. Of course we missed our connecting flight. We arrived in Atlanta around midnight with no food or drink for 12 hours other than what we had brought with us. Luckily I had the granola bars, snacks, etc that were left from our twelve day vacation. It wasn't a lot but it got us through.They gave us vouchers for food and a hotel for what was left of the night. And catch this, our 13 year old son was at the front section of that packed plane and was made to get off by himself! He decided it would be a big help if he got in the line for the vouchers and was given the vouchers for the three of us still with no parents in sight. We were so proud of him and relieved when we found each other in the crowd of people. Nothing was open at the airport so we ate at the Waffle House within walking distance of the hotel. Had to be back at the airport at 5:30am so we got almost 3 hours sleep. We get to the gate at the airport, got settled in some seats and my husband goes to stand in the long line at one of the few places open to get breakfast for the three of us. They announce that they are changing our gate and we have to get clear to the other side of the Atlanta airport. So we grab my husband out of the line and haul butt to the other side of the airport hoping to get some food there before we have to board but the lines were even longer. We get on the plane and of course there was another delay in taking off. We said it was like the movie Ground Hog Day! When we finally landed in Pittsburgh we were exhausted and just wanted to get home but used the remaining food vouchers to eat at the airport because we were starving. The next day when I had recovered I called Delta to complain and they were really offensive. My husband overheard the conversation and took over the call saying you held us hostage on that plane for hours. He had appointments scheduled for work that day that he had missed and was still fuming about it. He got us vouchers.
> 
> So fast forward a few months and my husband and I are using the vouchers to fly from Cleveland to Las Vegas. We drove to Cleveland the night before to stay at a hotel as we had a pre-dawn flight in the morning. We get to the airport along with a huge number of other people and there is one single person to process all of us. There had been some snow the night before and the employees couldn't get to work but several hundred of us all managed to get there! The guy announces that the flights are delayed and none of us may even get out today. People were furious because many of them had called to check to before leaving their homes and Delta told them there were no delays or cancelled flights. We were standing by a family of five who were flying to Florida to leave on a cruise later that day. The wife laid down on the floor, curled up in a ball and sobbed because they were not going to make the cruise in time if they don't get out by early afternoon. My husband feels bad for this family and shouts (so not like him) from the middle of the crowd that they have an obligation to get us on flights with another airline. At this point all hell breaks loose. A couple of other employees have finally shown up and they know they have have to do something and began making arrangements for flights with other airlines who miraculously had no cancelled flights or problems leaving on time. My husband again yells for the cruise family to get taken care of first and I thought the husband was going to cry too as they were both thanking my husband profusely. We were placed on a Continental flight and got to Vegas within an hour of our originally scheduled arrival time.
> 
> ...




All I can say is- wow! I have had bad experiences- on various airlines and at various airports- but yours wins the prize! If I were you, that would be the end of flying for me! As it is, I try to avoid it most years. I already have anxiety for a planned trip this spring and I am procrastinating with booking the flight.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Not yet, but it seems they will likely do so sometime in the near future, from what I've been reading. I won't be surprised when they officially announce the routes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I read an article on this sometime back. Between FAA regulations, equipment, pilot training/union contracts and their more pressing desire to shore up their mainland routes it appears SWA foray into the Hawaiian market is more likely in the distant future than near future.

SWA's routing heading west works well for us but, we typically only fly west when going to Vegas or Hawaii. Because I'd LOVE to dump using United for our EOY Hawaiian flights, the possibility the SWA's will open up Hawaiian routes is of great interest to me. At the moment they offer non-stop service to Phoenix and Las Vegas. It would be a VERY attractive route to us if they would offer service to Hawaii with one stop in Phoenix or Vegas vs United's routing of flying 2 hours backwards to Chicago, then to LA or San Francisco and then onto Hawaii. Personally I hope SWA's opens that market sooner rather than later but, it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 29, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> I read an article on this sometime back. Between FAA regulations, equipment, pilot training/union contracts and their more pressing desire to shore up their mainland routes it appears SWA foray into the Hawaiian market is more likely in the distant future than near future.



There were updates in November. Obviously, until they make an official announcement it's all guesswork but it seems they'll have the equipment soon which makes this likely for early 2018. I don't know anything other than what I've read on this topic, but it seems they made progress in recent months.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2016)

As much as Southwest Airlines, the company, is pleasant enough to work with, their seats are pretty cram and they do not have a class of seats with bigger passenger space.  We fly SW if they are the only carrier that flies non-stop.  We normally fly first/business class because of larger space/seats/germaphobia.  If they provide a class of seats with more space, we will be booking with them more.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 29, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> All I can say is- wow! I have had bad experiences- on various airlines and at various airports- but yours wins the prize! If I were you, that would be the end of flying for me! As it is, I try to avoid it most years. I already have anxiety for a planned trip this spring and I am procrastinating with booking the flight.



Never slowed us up at all! We just refuse to fly Delta. In the 42 years since my husband got out of the Navy he used to fly a lot for his work but now only flies for work a couple of times a year. Like I said I have made 8 trips with just Spirit this year and also made a couple more with Allegiant and Frontier. The three of us have done a lot of flying in the 16 years since this happened and our son has flown to Europe. My husband flew for the first time in 1968 so 48 years for him, I flew for my first time in 1972 so 44 years for me and our son flew for his first time in 1998 so 18 years for him. In all our years of flying we have all experienced a few inconveniences but nothing even remotely compares to our experiences with Delta.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 2, 2017)

I really really enjoyed traveling around Europe by train.  Liked it so much we gave traveling the East Coast by Amtrak a try.  That was surprising nice as well.  Not as nice as Europe, but my husband and kids agree it was a way more pleasant experience than traveling by air.  To bad it takes so long to get out of Texas. We're pretty stuck with air travel.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 3, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I really really enjoyed traveling around Europe by train.  Liked it so much we gave traveling the East Coast by Amtrak a try.  That was surprising nice as well.  Not as nice as Europe, but my husband and kids agree it was a way more pleasant experience than traveling by air.  To bad it takes so long to get out of Texas. We're pretty stuck with air travel.



A quality and affordable rail system would be GREAT for the Midwest. As it is, to travel by rail we have to drive 45 miles to a small town to catch a train at 3 AM, which is the only train for the day. Even then we'd have to travel either east/west. There's no service going north/south. It would require a huge commitment from the government. There have been groups that have attempted to get rail service out of the depot that is still in our downtown but, the problem as been the rails apparently aren't good enough for passenger trains. I doubt a functional passenger rail system will ever exist in the Midwest in my lifetime.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ther passenger rail system in the U.S. is a shame and a disgrace.
The idea that it should be self-sustaining has left Amtrak woefully underfunded.
Don't be surprised if the only NE corridor is left after it's cut to fund other priorities.

.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 4, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I just read an unflattering article about delta turning away a young doctor when they asked for medical assistance for an ill passenger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If I recall, she was female and african american, and the prejudice the crew showed was an egregious insult and has no place in 2016.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 4, 2017)

YES!  So who is surprised about this!  This is nothing new.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> If I recall, she was female and african american, and the prejudice the crew showed was an egregious insult and has no place in 2016.



I didn't want to be banned for making a statement that could be deemed political 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 4, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I didn't want to be banned for making a statement that could be deemed political
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
It saddens me that treating people equally can be seen as a political topic.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

I fly cross country from PDX at least four times a year and in most cases the only choices are AA, United or Delta. American has been the worst. Early December it took me 25 hrs to get home from Myrtle Beach. 
I have been stranded twice in Charlotte and twice in Phoenix by American/US Air.

I fly to Vegas and SLC 6-7 times a year and enjoy Alaska Air each and every time. Then fly to Hawaii yearly on Alaska. 

I'm lucky to have them close.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> I've been disappointed with Delta for a variety of reasons for years, though the actual flights have usually been uneventful and even good. Just earlier this month I was able to finally book an award flight to Hong Kong in business to use up almost all my remaining SkyPesos. I've got a great itinerary yet I fully expect it to change before I fly late next year; I'm just happy to get real value from those miles and am committed to not earning any more from this program.



So last week I noticed that Delta changed my flight to Hong Kong, about two weeks after making the reservation (yup, no proactive notification by Delta even though my existing itinerary wouldn't work since I couldn't be in two places at once...). No surprise, of course. Ultimately I decided to go a day earlier than planned, and with the flight change also elected to spend the night in Seattle to avoid a very early flight from LA. At least they were accommodating with the change. And, now that I don't have any connecting flights on the same day I'm prepared for them to change it yet again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 10, 2017)

There is a private organization trying to get high speed rail going from Houston to Dallas.  Ninety minute train ride averaging over 150 mph.  They are proposing using one of the Japanese bullet train sets.

Sterling


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kauai Kid said:


> There is a private organization trying to get high speed rail going from Houston to Dallas...



Wrong thread, but the next time I'm in Texas (doubtful)...


----------

